# Record.Of.Agarest.War.Zero.USA.XBOX360-CLANDESTiNE



## FAST6191 (Jun 15, 2011)

Again LT(+) v1.9 appeared earlier on in case you missed it http://gbatemp.net/t297420-ixtreme-lt-1-9-...d-jungleflasher?

*Magic.2012.XBLA.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
The updated version/sequel of sorts to the very well liked Duels of the Planeswalkers game that appeared on XBLA a few years back (and also saw a few nice pieces of DLC).
The gameplay was refined (now including the ability to remove cards from your deck) and it has a few new modes as well. Definitely worth a look if you liked the original or fancy learning a bit about magic the gathering.

*Adventures_of_Shuggy-XBLA_XBOX360-XEX*
A single room platformer that is based around different mechanics- basically everything XBLA is about and it is getting a bit of praise.

*Record.Of.Agarest.War.Zero.USA.XBOX360-CLANDESTiNE*
Region locked USA only by the looks of things. The first saw a PS3 release in Europe but nothing on the 360.

About this time last lear we saw the release of the first Record of Agarest War on the 360 and now we have the prequel to it. For those that did not play the first it is one of the sort of hybrid turn based/action RPG games we have seen a bit of on this console go around with the story being set over a few generations that the player controls (and you play the children of). Apparently this one has some maps you can revisit if you have a completed save on your hard drive. This one sort of follows in that path although it refines things as one might expect a followup to do.

A limited edition does exist which Amazon lists as "character data guide, CD soundtrack and two collectible card decks"
Amazon US description
Record of Agarest War Zero is a single player, turn-based Strategic RPG. A prequel set 1,000 years before the original Record of Agarest War game, Record of Agarest War Zero features the return of the multi-generational Soul-Breeding system, the new Free Intention system, which influences your relationship with game heroines, new skills by way of a new card system and more.

Discover the Beginning of the Saga

Long before Summerill and the gods of darkness were defeated in Record of Agarest War, another battle was fought across generations to save the world from evil. Record of Agarest War Zero takes you back to that ancient time…

The war between the forces of darkness and the forces of light, a conflict already many years old, has been fought to a stalemate. In the nation of Kraltarla, the forces of light hold back the evil hordes of darkness spilling from Findeste at the Scarred Mountains, but only just. In a desperate attempt to gain an advantage that could change the course of the war, the generals of the armies of light dispatch their loyal servant Sieghart, whom fate has seen fit to grant a strange and awesome power. Sieghart's mission takes him across Kraltarla to gather the components for a magical tool that can free the imprisoned blacksmith of the gods, so that he might forge magical artifacts of great and terrible power for the forces of light.
Key Game Features

Prequel to the RPG That Brought You Five Generations - The pivotal installment of the multi-generational tale tells the story of what happened in the age before Record of Agarest War, detailing the rise of some to glory, and the fall of others, into darkness.
Experience "Living Portraits" - The beautiful, static character portraits from Record of Agarest War are now animated to resemble living and breathing characters. Players will now see Sieghart display emotions of surprise, despair, and joy, among others.
The Return of the Unique Soul-Breeding System - Once again, the choice of bride at the end of the first generation further determines the skill sets and weapon of the offspring.
The Addition of the New Card Skill System - Players now have more control over the battle style of the main character, as well as his skills, by way of a card system. By picking the appropriate cards, Sieghart can be customized to reflect the type of fighter one wishes to play.



*Video* Only a teaser trailer but has a bit in there to look at.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7-os8MfS5Q[/youtube]

*Boxart*






NFO tweaked to remove apparent double line issue.


Spoiler: NFO





```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :ÂÂÂÂÂÂ _
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ+------\\--.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:ÂÂÂÂÂÂ \ÂÂ:
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ \ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ\ :
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ \:
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ_ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ\---- - .ÂÂ \ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ::..ÂÂÂÂÂÂ :\ÂÂÂÂÂÂ _
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ\\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ`ÂÂ\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|'ÂÂ'.ÂÂÂÂ :ÂÂÂÂÂÂ \\
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ`.\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ \ÂÂÂÂ: f3!cRO.\
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ_ _____ _ _ÂÂ__ _ ______ _.\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ \ÂÂ .ÂÂ__ÂÂ_ _ _________ _
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ______/ÂÂ /____ÂÂÂÂ _ __\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ _ __\ ____\ÂÂ \ __________
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ _\ÂÂ| /___/ _ÂÂ| ___\ÂÂÂÂ|\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|\|ÂÂ |\ÂÂ \ÂÂ |-/ÂÂ /_
ÂÂÂÂ= ===/ÂÂ | /ÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ| \ÂÂ \ÂÂ |_\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ | \ÂÂ | \ÂÂ \ÂÂ|/___/ \=== =
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ //____|/_____/___|/____| __|ÂÂ\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ -'ÂÂ\__|_/___/__|_______\\
_ÂÂÂÂ_ ____________ _ÂÂ__ ___________\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ \ __________________ _ÂÂÂÂ_
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ_ÂÂ______/ÂÂ /_________ ___\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ _ __\ _____________
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ/__\ÂÂ| /___/__/ |ÂÂ | \____\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|\|ÂÂÂÂ |-/ÂÂ /_
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ= ===/ÂÂ |\_|________ÂÂ|ÂÂ | .'ÂÂÂÂ\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ | \ÂÂÂÂ |/___/ \=== =
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ //____|____\ÂÂÂÂÂÂ\ :___| |_____|\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ -'ÂÂ\____|_______\\
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ_ ____________ \___ __ . _ ____ _ÂÂÂÂ\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ \ÂÂ_ __________ _
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ_ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 'ÂÂ \ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ \`
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ \\.CLANDESTiNE.ÂÂ:ÂÂÂÂ\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ \`.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ_
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :ÂÂÂÂ '.__.|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ\ÂÂ.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ\
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ \:ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ``::ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ \ÂÂ ` - ---\\
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ\
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ: \ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ\
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:ÂÂ\ÂÂÂÂÂÂ :
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ`--\\------+ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ .



Record.Of.Agarest.War.USA.XBOX360-CLANDESTiNE

CONSOLE :: XBOX360
FORMATÂÂ:: ISO
REGiONÂÂ:: USA
URLÂÂÂÂ :: http://xbox360.ign.com/objects/142/14278352.html
STREETÂÂ:: April 27, 2010
GENREÂÂ :: Strategy RPG
LANGÂÂÂÂ:: English
SiZEÂÂÂÂ:: 66 x 100 MB

At the dawn of time, a terrible war raged between the forces of good and evil,
ending in the destruction of the world of Agarest. After their victory, the 
Gods of Light unified the decaying bodies of the Gods of Darkness and created 
a new world. Now, the forces of darkness are awakening once again... Choose 
the path of Darkness or Light through a truly epic story, spanning multiple 
generations. Battle hundreds of different creatures using an array of 
character abilities, in a compelling and innovative turn-based combat system. 
Build your ultimate army of warriors and master Extra Skills, Special Arts and
Over Kills to defeat colossal enemies. Unite with your chosen heroine and use 
the "Soul Breed" system to shape the fate of the next generation of heroes.

Not region free.

If you like it.....buy it just like we did.....
```


----------

